# Senior Security Manager Harvard University Art Museums



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Senior Security Manager*
Harvard University 
in Cambridge, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Salary:* 63,893 to 104,541 USD Per Year
*Posted:* 09/14/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety; +1

Harvard Art Museums

59903BR

*Job Summary
Schedule: Monday - Friday, 7am-3pm 

Summary:*
Reporting to the Director of Safety and Security, the Senior Security Manager assists the Director in supervising and coordinating the security staff and daily operations. The Senior Security Manager performs security management duties with minimal supervision to provide security for the staff, visitors, collections, and physical assets of the Harvard Art Museums. The Senior Security Manager serves as the front-line supervisor of the security staff during the shift. Work is frequently performed with a high degree of professionalism, skill, judgment, and latitude.

*Position Description
Core Duties and Responsibilities:*

Coordinates day-to-day security operations at the Harvard Art Museums, including but not limited to staffing levels, post coverage, emergency response, special events, and group visits. 
Provides day-to-day supervision of security staff by assuming responsibility for such tasks including assigning work schedules, distributing, and reviewing work, providing orientation and ongoing training for employees, and addressing performance issues, escalating issues to the Director as appropriate.
Demonstrate and set a tone of professionalism and customer service orientation among the staff.
Responds to emergencies such as medical, fire and life safety alarm activations, water detection activations, elevator entrapments, etc.
Documents incidents according to emergency reporting protocol and makes notifications to other internal departments and Harvard University as necessary.
Assists with new hire interviews and training as needed.
Continues to develop skill sets to be able to plan for and respond to a wide variety of emergency and routine challenges and situations
Deploys resources in an efficient manner that optimizes our staff resources.
Plans and prioritizes the daily workflow and may perform clerical and/or technical processing duties of a complex nature, such as payroll and timekeeping.
Participates in the implementation of policies, and in the development of procedures and workflow governing the work of the Security Department. May recommend policy changes to the Director.
Assists in designing, developing, and implementing new methods to improve the security of Harvard Art Museums and improve the visitor experience.
Uses Microsoft Office programs to compose related correspondence, memoranda, or other relevant department communication, including the creation and maintenance of statistical databases for information management and other tasks.
May review video surveillance as required by events, provides video reports to accompany investigations, inputs access control system directives, and maintains art protection system databases.
May assist in managing and coordinating activities related to special events, monitoring budget expenses, preparing reports and recommending operational changes.
May assist with project planning and implementation involving other work units.
Additional Duties and Responsibilities:

Assists the Director of Safety and Security with administration, planning, and development of departmental operations and personnel.
Responsible for the Security Control Center Operations, and interviewing, selection, and direct supervision of a team of seven dispatchers and their respective back up units.
Responsible for policy updates and general updates regarding Security Control Center.
Responsible for conducting Security Control Center Operators' performance reviews, and posts related to general updates
Assist with payroll and timekeeping as needed. 
Assist with overtime distribution list/approval process as needed
Assists with all absence request approval processes as needed.
Schedules Museum Attendants, SCCOs, and Mobile Patrol as needed.
Assists with scheduling Security Manager coverage as necessary.
Serves as liaison to Financial/HR (Leaves and Disability).
Assist the Security Network Administrator with several security management systems, including art monitoring system, Reporting System, Access control, video management, Keywatcher system, and visitor's lockers.
Ability and flexibility in working different shifts if needed to help cover other managers' shifts as needed.
May assist with the TSA program at the Harvard Art Museums as and if needed.
Assist the Director of Safety and Security with investigations, including liaison with law enforcement, security contractors and others.
*Basic Qualifications*
Minimum of five years of progressively responsible security or directly related other experience, which includes supervisory experience. Experience in overseeing complex security and fire/life safety systems. Familiarity with security management systems, including an art monitoring system, Reporting System, Access control, video management, and Keywatcher system multi-shift experience. Ability to patrol a multi-story building, monitor and visit off-site facilities as needed. Ability to lift and use a fire extinguisher weighing 10 lbs.

*Additional Qualifications and Skills*
A college education is preferred. Experience working in cultural institutions (art museums preferred). Demonstrated advanced working knowledge of specialized security systems, record management, and security protocols. Strong analytical skills. Good written and oral communication skills in English. Supervisory or team leader experience is a plus. Must be self-motivated and perform efficiently with minimal or no direct supervision; possess initiative, decisiveness, and sound judgment to make time-sensitive decisions. Demonstrated computer skills and experience with email and internet use. Demonstrated proficiency in word processing, spreadsheet, and database software packages. (Microsoft Office preferred.) Training in CPR and First Aid is highly desirable (or the ability to be trained). Maintains a professional appearance. Must be able to see clearly in various lighting conditions. Must be able to communicate clearly via speech and hearing, with or without corrective devices. This position requires the use of
radio for two-way communication and might require the use of an earpiece.

*Additional Information*
The duties listed above are representative and characteristic of the duties required. They are intended to suggest a general level of skill and complexity. Other duties consistent with the mission of the security department may be assigned as necessary. This position is non-union, and overtime eligible. The work schedule is determined by the needs of the museums and will include evening or weekend shifts and some holidays. This position is designated as critical/essential.

Harvard University requires background screening.

*PLEASE NOTE*: We continue to monitor the evolving COVID-19 and the lifting of restrictions. We appreciate your understanding and flexibility with our interview process. We will be conducting interviews virtually for selected candidates until further notice.

The University requires all Harvard community members to be fully vaccinated against COVID-19 and remain up to date with COVID-19 vaccine boosters, as detailed in Harvard's Vaccine & Booster Requirements. Individuals may claim exemption from the vaccine requirement for medical or religious reasons. More information regarding the University's COVID vaccination requirement, exemptions, and verification of vaccination status may be found on the University's "COVID-19 Vaccine Information" webpage: COVID-19 Vaccine & Booster Information.

*Job Function*
General Administration

*Location*
USA - MA - Cambridge

*Job Code*
405012 Admin Professional (N)

*Sub-Unit*
*

*Department*
Security

*Time Status*
Full-time

*Salary Grade*
056

*Union*
97 - Non-Union,Statutory Supervisor

*Pre-Employment Screening*
Criminal, Identity

*Schedule*
Schedule: Monday - Friday, 7am-3pm

*Commitment to Equity, Diversity, Inclusion, and Belonging*
Harvard University views equity, diversity, inclusion, and belonging as the pathway to achieving inclusive excellence and fostering a campus culture where everyone can thrive. We strive to create a community that draws upon the widest possible pool of talent to unify excellence and diversity while fully embracing individuals from varied backgrounds, cultures, races, identities, life experiences, perspectives, beliefs, and values.

*EEO Statement*
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, gender identity, sexual orientation, pregnancy and pregnancy-related conditions, or any other characteristic protected by law.
We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law.


----------

